# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  HUAWEI Y530 Firmware (Y530-U00, V100R001C900B184CUSTC173D002, West-Europe, Other Carrier)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 Huawei Y530-U00
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------


## pcgeorge23

Good Job man

----------


## barca979

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

